# Do I need a heater?



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

It probably is a good idea, most tetras and amano shrimp dont thrive in 65 degree water, they may tolerate it, but they would do better in warmer water.


----------



## ppp (Sep 2, 2015)

I live in L.A. and see temperature swings of up to 15-20 degrees. I have a heater to maintain 75 degrees. Would recommend using one, though I do know some SoCal members who don't use them.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Often light radiation and pump/filter heat emissions raise water temps 5-10 degrees over room temperatures. In my larger tanks, I never used heaters, since temps would always hover around 74F.

If your room temps don't go below 65F, think about insulating the tank if that is possible. For example, if it is in a corner, put some foam boards between the tank and the wall. That may be enough to keep the temps above 70 in Winter. If you pick fish accordingly (some really like lower temps, like White Cloud Minnows or Neon Tetras) you may get along without a heater. I wouldn't worry about the shrimp... I accidentally left a bucket with Cherries outside, and it froze over, and they were just fine. :eek5:


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

Get a heater. The recommended temp. for Amano shrimp is 70-80°F with the ideal being 75°.


----------



## azazan (Aug 17, 2014)

Wasserpest said:


> Often light radiation and pump/filter heat emissions raise water temps 5-10 degrees over room temperatures. In my larger tanks, I never used heaters, since temps would always hover around 74F.
> 
> If your room temps don't go below 65F, think about insulating the tank if that is possible. For example, if it is in a corner, put some foam boards between the tank and the wall. That may be enough to keep the temps above 70 in Winter. If you pick fish accordingly (some really like lower temps, like White Cloud Minnows or Neon Tetras) you may get along without a heater. I wouldn't worry about the shrimp... I accidentally left a bucket with Cherries outside, and it froze over, and they were just fine. :eek5:


lol? your cherries survived frost? how long where they outside for? no losses at all?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Even in Northern Cali, I have often not used a heater unless fish need high temps. My house was warmer in then winter than in the summer until this winter, I moved and don't have central heat. However, for the last 4 or so years, my wife and/or I have worked at home and I understand not everyone heats their home during the day when it gets cold. When people are home all day, and the tank is in a room that is heated, I find we tend to like the same temps that prevent us from needing a heater. On top of that, I have lost fish from heater failures but never because I didn't have a heater. I understand that may be much different in a situation where you don't heat your home all day, or you have the tank in a room that isn't heated. 

Even in So Cal, the temperature is far from constant. However, swings in temperature may be far less inside your home than outside. That doesn't include the water volume which makes things even more stable. It's different for everyone, I wouldn't be surprised if certain people in really cold areas have a better scenario for unheated tanks than warmer, depending on how they heat their home, but I tend to only use heaters on vacation in the winter, and now when the temps are low in the room the tank is in due to a separate heater that is not on all day.


----------

